# Recessed cup holders?



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

ADicus said:


> Hey guys quick thought on recessed cup holders in poling platform and casting platform? What do you guys think?


I don't have one, but I think they are cool. I'd put it at the front starboard side corner of the platform. East Cape does a number of different recessed cup holders on their skiffs, and they look good.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

It is on the list to be done but has not been started yet so i started second guessing myself. I was leaning more towards the front port side since i tend to gravitate towards the starboard while poling. My concern with the poling platform placement is obviously structural since the platform decking attaches to 4 side mounts vs bars on the platform. I just started thinking about stepping close to it and it cracking.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Retarded idea. Sorry.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Your entitled to your input!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

ADicus said:


> It is on the list to be done but has not been started yet so i started second guessing myself. I was leaning more towards the front port side since i tend to gravitate towards the starboard while poling. My concern with the poling platform placement is obviously structural since the platform decking attaches to 4 side mounts vs bars on the platform. I just started thinking about stepping close to it and it cracking.





Capnredfish said:


> Retarded idea. Sorry.


Could you possibly elaborate on why you think the cup holder is a bad idea, or as you put it, "retarded"?


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I have 2 on my platform, one for a drink and the other for whatever. They don't take up any "usable" room. go for it!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

It's getting done today I was having a hard time deciding where to put them decided on front starboard for the poling platform and rear starboard on casting platform! Had both of them powdercoated black to match platforms should look pretty good when all buttoned up and functional now I won't have to chase my water jug all over the place and have a catch all for different lures while poling.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry it may be a great idea for others and you might have an awesome skiff. I just cant see cutting holes in a platform/tower for drink holders. A drink up there would be in may way.I have never been on the platform so long that I need a drink up there. Typically catch fish often enough or cleared a flat and just get down and grab one from the cooler. I just like zero clutter, minimal crap mounted all over my skiff and minimal stuff out on deck. Might just be me. I tend to like my truck and house the same. Anal? Not knocking anyone as boats are personal and easily adapted for your use.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

How about drink faster, nothing worse than a warm drink. Just a thought.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

CptRed No worries! The mods are done so no turning back.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

No problem. Just did not want to come across as ragging on your plan.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I dig it, you can never have enough cup holders!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Capnredfish said:


> Retarded idea. Sorry.


X2


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Let see pictures of what you did. 

When I am polling my grandsons can hand me a drink. And I agree I am not up there that long. I don't want any thing on my platform


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Picking boat up tomorrow so I'll post before and afters when I get home!


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

ADicus said:


> Picking boat up tomorrow so I'll post before and afters when I get home!


Test it with a red solo cup...


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I did it and love it. It's hot up there. I guess I don't catch fish often enough. Besides, it's right behind your head if you are steering.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> I dig it, you can never have enough cup holders!


I've always thought this. My 2013 Tacoma double cab has THIRTEEN!

I am kinda with capnredfish though. I don't like clutter anywhere. It would probably just be a place for me to forget a bottle and have it blow out. BUT everyone have different invisions and if it works for one person that's all that matters. So let us know how you like it!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

This guy has 'em in the gunwales of his low country. I thought that was a pretty slick idea. I'm on the side of can't have enough cup holders. I'm gonna have to count the ones in my Tundra though because I only get 8 off the top of my head (unless you count the ones on my kids car seats. They each have 2). 

On the platform you could always clip one of these in your belt/waistband.








There are cheaper ones out there, but this one says Yeti on it.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have cup holders on my consol that fold up out of the way. If I am on the poling platform I can put a water bottle in my pocket


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

This guy has 'em in the gunwales of his low country. I thought that was a pretty slick idea. I'm on the side of can't have enough cup holders. I'm gonna have to count the ones in my Tundra though because I only get 8 off the top of my head (unless you count the ones on my kids car seats. They each have 2). 

I do like the idea of them there for running and not having my jug or cans rolling around but then youget into actually cutting deck and I have a hard time doing that so my drain side drain holds a cozied drink just fine!


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

For those who were following this that asked for pictures of the work I started a new thread in the bragging spot.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm with Captnredfish, what's the point on having a drink sticking out of a of your platforms. If you are cutting a hole in the corner of the platform and dropping a cup holder in the hole, you run the risk of stepping on your can top, crushing your water bottle or kicking the bottle neck. If you are mounting it to the side as an extension, it's yet another thing to get in the way and also for us fly fishermen, it's yet another thing for the fly line to get hung up on. I'm like the capt, keep the deck clean of clutter and keep your cup holder on your console.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I appreciate the input from everyone good or bad! I have chosen the modifications that best suit me and my style of fishing/boating. I do not fly fish although I would love to get into it one day and I am sure the rod holders on the casting platform will get into my way but right now it's what I wanted for my skiff. I am a little OCD and keep everything I own very clean. With that said I appreciate a very clutter free clean deck to fish from in my opinion it is very clean and clutter free everything has it's place and is contained. Once again thanks for all the replies if you did not like the idea of this thread then don't visit the Bragging spot because you will obviously not like the pictures I posted.
Have a good day gents


----------



## Lip Snatcher (May 1, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I have cup holders on my consol that fold up out of the way. If I am on the poling platform I can put a water bottle in my pocket


I agree


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Lip Snatcher said:


> I agree


I once tried to put an open beer can in my pocket.....once.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I once tried to put an open beer can in my pocket.....once.


I've put a beer in my back pocket many times for short stints, but never while fishing. Tall boys work the best.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Oh I will visit the bragging spot. Just because I am not a cup holder fan does not mean I can not appreciate your skiff and other ideas. Beside I am looking for rod holder ideas for front casting platform, but not welded or clamp on. Possible a hole in the platform with a tube that is made for our smaller rod handles.


----------

